# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] I need help

## 23hd

How do i disable some functions?
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ion-101-a.html (Default theme customization 101)
I don't understand this.
The code should be put there.
// ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
// *.txt files are not loaded automatically by TurboHUD
// you have to change this file's extension to .cs to enable it
// ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

using Turbo.Plugins.Default;

namespace Turbo.Plugins.User
{

public class PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin : BasePlugin, ICustomizer
{

public PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin()
{
Enabled = true;
}

public override void Load(IController hud)
{
 base.Load(hud);
}

// "Customize" methods are automatically executed after every plugin is loaded.
// So these methods can use Hud.GetPlugin<class> to access the plugin instances' public properties (like decorators, Enabled flag, parameters, etc)
// Make sure you test the return value against null!
public void Customize()
{
// basic examples

// turn on MultiplayerExperienceRangePlugin
Hud.TogglePlugin<MultiplayerExperienceRangePlugin>(true);

// turn off sell darkening
Hud.GetPlugin<InventoryAndStashPlugin>().NotGoodDisplayEnabled = false;

// disable arcane affix label
Hud.GetPlugin<EliteMonsterAffixPlugin>().AffixDecorators.Remove(MonsterAffix.Arc ane);

// override an elite affix's text
Hud.GetPlugin<EliteMonsterAffixPlugin>().CustomAffixNames.Add(MonsterAffix.Desec rator, "DES");
}

}

}

----------


## 23hd

Somebody can help me.

----------

